
Show HN: Book Mentions – books mentioned in popular podcasts - dworrad
http://www.bookmentions.com/
======
fiatjaf
I'm interested in building a long integrated web of book mentioned (with
context) in other books, articles, podcasts whatever, all linked one with
another, like dependency trees.

Not that this has anything to do with this post.

~~~
dworrad
I plan on adding additional who/context of the mention. It is for my own
personal use really. But I find it interesting.

